# Sherwin Williams Builders Solution



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

I need to prime approximately 12,500 sq.ft of drywall and i purchased SW Builders solution because i wanted to try it out. Now I don't have a Mark V to spray it , but can rent one. 

Whats your experience with this product ? Data sheet recommends spray applied, but you can also roll it .


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

plazaman said:


> I need to prime approximately 12,500 sq.ft of drywall and i purchased SW Builders solution because i wanted to try it out. Now I don't have a Mark V to spray it , but can rent one.
> 
> Whats your experience with this product ? Data sheet recommends spray applied, but you can also roll it .


An investor we work for has us use it. I mean... it's paint, it works. We normally use a nicer product but I think it's been ok. I haven't personally used the product but my brother does a good job of whining about Valspar if we have to use it so it can't be terrible.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If youre going to back roll you need to be quick. Tacks up really fast, but Im sure the idea is not to touch it. I didnt care for it, but primarily because I thinj backrolling makes a better project.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

What would have been a better choice ? I'm paying around $22.xx a gallon. Looking for a somewhat higher end than normal finish . What about the claims they make ? Is it really a surfacer ?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I get good results with 7$ a gallon pva.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

For that kind of square footage Id lean on your rep for a good price and best practices.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> I get good results with 7$ a gallon pva.


Don't take that advice PVA is total junk.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Id like to learn something new. What kind of problems has pva caused you?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> Id like to learn something new. What kind of problems has pva caused you?


Well anything at $7 a gallon would be the first clue. I probably used it once over 30 years ago. I'd be reluctant to use it in section 8 housing under the flattest sheen I could find.

The OP is looking for a high end finish, PVA is taking him in the opposite direction. I'm not sure if he needs SW Surfacer seems that's more suitable for less than perfect drywall. Besides I won't buy anything with the word "builders" on it.

SW Problock is one of the best drywall primers I've used.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Honestly I've had good results with cheap PVA too on new drywall.


----------

